# Galaxy Y - Serial port service?



## johnc83 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I am trying to use the Outlook SMS add-in to send SMS from Outlook via my Samsung phone. It says I need to set up an outgoing COM port for it to work but when I try that I get the error message..

"The device you selected does not have a serial port service running"

I can add COM ports for other phones in the office but not this one. Can anyone advise how to enable this service please?

Thanks
John


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See the manual here Samsung Galaxy Y - User Guide - Telecom New Zealand Help


----------



## johnc83 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi, thanks for your reply. I have seen that post already but on this page

Setup an Outgoing Bluetooth COM Port - Samsung Galaxy Y - Telecom New Zealand Help

on the 'PC' section I don't have an accessibility tab (I am on Win 7 Pro 64bit)

so I can't continue the instructions?

John


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I thought you were doing the set up on the phone as in set up your email per here Samsung - Galaxy Y - Basics - Setup and manage email on my phone -Vodafone-Help


----------



## johnc83 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes it does look like some settings on the phone need changing but from your latest link it gives no help on setting up a serial port on the phone itself - it just talks about e-mails, unless there is something I have missed.

I'm looking for the magic instructions something like "on the phone go to settings>bluetooth>enable serial port" or something like that, but just can't find anything at the moment!

Thanks for your time on this


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Not seeing anything for that https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
your welcome to check the links but this one seems to fit your description Setup an Outgoing Bluetooth COM Port - Samsung Galaxy Y - Telecom New Zealand Help there is another in the first link above hopefully it is what you need


----------

